# Quick CSUSA Group Buy



## kent4Him (Nov 6, 2007)

11/17 - sorry guys.  I've been tied up the last few days.  I sent out everyone's except Bruce's.  I'll email you seperately.

11/14- I did get the shipment yesterday.  Their website said everything was is stock, but there are two back ordered items.  The Jr. Gent bushings and the 050-2330 Jr. Statesman Rollerballs.  This only effects BruceK.  I will see if they can ship those directly to you Bruce so I can send out the rest of the order.  They also did not give me the full 25% discount.

11/8 - Order did go out yesterday and should be here on Tuesday.

11/7 b - Order sent in.  Nothing is on back order, so we should be able to close this out pretty quickly.  I believe they said that it would be sent out tomorrow.

11/7- having problems with online system and the 10k Americana Pens and Pencils.  I have emailed them for help.  Hopefully I can get the order completed today.

Update- We now have enough to move forward.  I'm not planning on taking any more orders.

I find myself is the same boat as Curtis was in.  I need to order about 25 kits and some lift pen boxes.  I am willing to run a small group buy for the first 5 people or so that are willing to order at least 20 pens.  I will place the order as soon as I have all the payments received.  Let me know if you have any questions.

I am quickly putting this together, so if something below does not make sense, please let me know.

Paypal is Preferred 

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 


*Domestic Insurance*:
*I require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.  *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* You Paypal me the amount for the Kits.  Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping.  I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*The pens are sorted by type and item number.*
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.97 	
050-0385 	RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN 	 $11.82 	Low
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.54 	
050-4206	SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	Low
050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.55 	
050-4310	SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.17 	
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $6.05 	
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $8.75 	
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $11.78 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $4.54 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN - Plain Clip	 $4.54 	
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $6.05 	Low
050-4476	Chrome Cigar Pen	 $4.73 	Low
050-4477	Copper Cigar Pen	 $4.62 	Low
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $12.87 	
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $11.89 	
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $5.76 	
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL - Plain	 $5.76 	
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $9.08 	
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 	
050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 	
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.78 	
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.98 	
050-4130	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	 $37.87 	
050-4131	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $42.41 	
050-4132	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 	
050-4133	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $34.84 	Low
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 	
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.65 	
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 	
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $32.56 	
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.44 	Low
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.81 	
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 	
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.68 	
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 	
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.45 	
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.51 	
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.98 	
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.54 	Low
050-7090 	10K FATHER SING DESK PEN	 $4.92 	
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $6.25 	
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $14.01 	Low
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.41 	
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $8.32 	
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.63 	
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $10.98 	
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $16.66 	
050-0320	RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN	 $13.63 	
050-0360	RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT	 $7.76 	
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 	
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $46.96 	
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $31.81 	
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $39.38 	
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.45 	
050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.45 	
050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.52 	
050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.52 	
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $10.60 	Low
050-4040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point	 $6.44 
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $6.05 	
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $6.05 	
050-4108	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.84 	
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.84 	
050-4146	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads	 $7.57 	
050-4147	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads	 $7.57 	
050-4148	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads	 $11.35 	
050-4149	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads	 $11.35 	
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47 	
050-4157	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.47 	
050-4158	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.63 	
050-4159	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.63 	
050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60 	
050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.60 	
050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.26 	
050-4180	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.26 
050-4621	JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL	 $9.28 
050-4622	JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL	 $8.32 
050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $13.82 
050-4624	JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN	 $13.82 
050-4625	JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN	 $12.87 
050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	 $17.61 
050-2325	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	 $23.29 	
050-2326	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	 $21.36 	
050-2327	Jr.Statesman BTN FP	 $21.74 	
050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	 $17.57 	
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $4.96 	
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 	Low
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 	
050-0378 	RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL	 $9.08 	
050-0379	RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN	 $10.04 	
050-4185	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $45.44 	
050-4186	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $52.26 	
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.11 	
050-4188	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $43.17 	
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.57 	
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.81 	Low
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $10.04 
050-0391	Rhodium Patriot	 $6.81 
050-4430	10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN	 $3.98 	
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.29 	Low
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $5.00 	
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $6.25 	
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.41 	
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $4.17 	Low
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $29.16 	
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $24.62 	
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $24.62 	
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $20.07 	
050-5015 	TOOLBOX PENCIL	 $6.05 	
050-0304	RHODIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.81 	
050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $3.26 	Low
050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.30 	
050-4168	CHROME Slimline Pen	 $2.26 	Low
050-4401	10K TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	
050-4410	SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	
050-4420	TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.73 	
050-4440	SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	Low
050-4490	TACTILE TWIST PEN	 $2.65 	

Bushings

050-0351	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT	 $4.03 	
050-1428	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.55 	Low
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $4.03 	
050-4135 	Emperor Bushings	 $4.03 	
050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $4.03 	
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $4.03 	Low
050-4055	BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN	 $4.03 	
050-4198	BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	 $4.03 	
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $4.03 	Low
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $4.03 	
050-4498 	Bushings for Toolbox pencil 	 $4.03 	
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $4.03 	
050-8430 	Presidential Pen Bushings 	 $4.03 	
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN	 $4.03 	Low
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	 $5.04 	
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.03 	
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $4.03 	
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL	 $4.55 	Low
155-5111	Artisan Bushings 	 $5.04 	
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	 $4.03 	
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS	 $4.03 	
950-7200 	European Letter opener bushings 	 $3.02 	
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $5.04 	Low
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.55 	

As I stated above, I am buying some lift boxes.  The price right now is $4.24, but will drop to $3.99 if 10 more are ordered.

For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.


*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 
==============================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly . Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================
Total - 114

Eastern47 - 25 Paid
Me - 22
OKLAHOMAN - 20 Paid
BruceK - 22 Paid
Woodlvr - 25 Paid


----------



## eastern47 (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris, Here's my order:

050-0303 rhodium Americana $6.97 x 5 = $34.85
050-4310 satin gold Americana $4.36 x 5 = $21.80
050-4205 10k gold Americana $4.54 x 5 = 22.70
050-4062 blk. TI European $4.81 x 5 = $24.05
050-050-0357 rhodium soft grip $5.00 x 5 = $25.00
955-0104 bushings, Americana $5.04
want feathered bands please
Ins. $3.45
Shp. $8.95
PP   $4.69
Total $150.53
If figures are correct, please send me your paypal address and I'll send payment, thanks John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris, I ordered from Curtis but not enough so please put me down for the folowing:

5-050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47...$47.35 
1-050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87 ...................$37.87
5-050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45...$52.25
5-050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52.....$67.60 
1-050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $34.84 Low........$34.84
3-050-2329 Rhodium W/22K Gold Jr. Statesmen F/P$23.29...........................$69.87
Sub total...................................................................$309.78
Insurance...................................................................$  5.50
Shipping....................................................................$  8.95
3% plus .31.................................................................$ 10.03
Total.......................................................................$334.26
Chris you didn't have the postrd Jr. Statesmen listed.I oredered 3  hope this is OK.  
If my addition is correct, if not please let me Know. Send me youe Paypal addy and I'll pay ASAP... Thanks Roy


----------



## BruceK (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok I think I got this right
5-050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47...$47.35
5-050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45...$52.25
5-050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.54 ...$22.70
5-050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $9.47 ...$47.85
2-050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman Rollerball 21.36....$42.72 
2-955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.04 Low.....$10.08
2-155-5502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL $4.03 .....$8.06
2-050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low....$8.06
Subtotal......  $239.07
Insurance........ $4.60
Shipping......... $8.95
#5 +.31...........$7.89
Total ...........$260.51

Let me know if I have this right. Send me your PP info and I will pay ASAP


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris Pay-pal sent.. Thanks, Roy





> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> Chris, I ordered from Curtis but not enough so please put me down for the folowing:
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 6, 2007)

Chris,
  Thanks for running this group buy. Please PM the total. Thanks.Mike

5ea 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
5ea-050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05 
1ea-050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads $7.57 
1ea-050-4148 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads $11.35
3ea-050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 
1ea-050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 
2ea-050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 
2ea-050-5040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit ??????? HELP
5ea-050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris,
   I received my package today. Thank you for your time and effort putting this together.

Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris, recived today,all is fine,thanks for your effort.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Nov 19, 2007)

Got my shipment... all is great.

Thanks Chris, I appreciate you setting this up.


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris,

I got my shipment of parts in yesterday from the groupbuy. My thanks to you for your efforts. All was in order as was the refund for backordered items. Smooth work my friend.

Greg


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 10, 2007)

I received the rest of Bruce's order and will send it out this afternoon.


----------



## BruceK (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I'll be on the lookout for the package.  And thank you for putting this group buy together.


----------



## Son_of_Proud_Poppa (Dec 26, 2007)

Are we doing another CSUSA group buy anytime soon?


----------

